# 2.7t timing belt question



## TR_Golf_00 (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings all! I am a long time vw fanatic and have been out of the scene for awhile and am now looking to get back, i just miss this crowd too much!







I am looking at a 2001 Allroad Quattro with the 2.7t. I have been hearing lots of people on other forums complain about the timing belt having to be replaced like every 50k miles at the longest. Is this true?? I havent found anything on here talking about it. Anything else I should be aware of that would be a serious problem? Thanks for any imput that is given!


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t timing belt question (TR_Golf_00)*

75k is a reasonable interval...you have to take the front of the car off...that's the rub. For the qualified DIYer, it's several hours and $350 for the belt, tensioner, water pump (while you're in there). For the no-grease-under-the-fingernails types, it's $1,500+ at the shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TR_Golf_00 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t timing belt question (Bahnburner)*

Thanks for your reply, bahnburner. The guy has since lowered his price to $4900 because he has court costs he has to pay and needs the car gone. I dont want to get into a maintenance nightmare though!!


----------

